# Halloween?



## AndersMo (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi there,
We live just outside Rome and our 7 year old daughter is desperate to get involved in anything Halloweeny/spooky on the 31st. I'm well aware that Halloween is not celebrated in Italy, but just wondered whether anyone knew of any organised event/tour/evening that would help us make it more of an occasion?
Thanks!


----------



## Madame Wells (Oct 19, 2010)

AndersMo said:


> Hi there,
> We live just outside Rome and our 7 year old daughter is desperate to get involved in anything Halloweeny/spooky on the 31st. I'm well aware that Halloween is not celebrated in Italy, but just wondered whether anyone knew of any organised event/tour/evening that would help us make it more of an occasion?
> Thanks!


You may want to check you local mall. I notice in my area this year, they are planning more events at Malls. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I know some of the American expat groups do Halloween celebrations. You might see if there are some British or "international" expat groups in Rome with plans for the big night. 

This is the American women's club I am familiar with in Rome AWA of Rome (Italy) Their children's events are generally for members only, but they might be able to give you some idea where else you could look.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

